# Max and His Crate



## MaxMommy (Nov 1, 2005)

He has a nice crate with nice bedding and a blanket and a nice cover to keep him draft free.....finally last night he went in there and chose to sleep in there himself. I was so surprised to see him in there this morning...he usually sleeps at the foot of my bed. Glad to see that crate wasn't purchased for nothing.

Well, it's bed time. Let's see where the little pooper wants to sleep tonight.


----------



## MaxMommy (Nov 1, 2005)

he chose to sleep in there last night, too. i guess feeding them in there really makes them like it in there.


----------



## gottagettamaltee (Dec 1, 2005)

That's so cute, my puppy (not mine anymore) never slept in her crate, she hated it. all she liked to do was poop in it.


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

> That's so cute, my puppy (not mine anymore) never slept in her crate, she hated it. all she liked to do was poop in it.[/B]



LOL!!

Chulita has slept in her crate since day one when I got her home from the breeder. The breeder use to put her and her brother in the crate to sleep everynight so of course she was use to it by the time I got her....and Thank Goodness because I didn't have to deal with the crying every night for the first few nights.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=132138
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lexi and Nikki have never really had a problem with their crates. When I first got Nikki I tried to keep them in seperate crates and they complained sometimes but now they sleep in the same one. They might make some noise for the first 5 minutes or so but after that they usually lay down and go to sleep. I still have Nikki's crate (smaller than Lexi's) in the closet. I'm keeping it on hand just in case I would have a reason to separate them sometime.


----------



## gottagettamaltee (Dec 1, 2005)

> Lexi and Nikki have never really had a problem with their crates. When I first got Nikki I tried to keep them in seperate crates and they complained sometimes but now they sleep in the same one. They might make some noise for the first 5 minutes or so but after that they usually lay down and go to sleep. I still have Nikki's crate (smaller than Lexi's) in the closet. I'm keeping it on hand just in case I would have a reason to separate them sometime.[/B]


suuuure.. or just in case you get another baby







(ssshhh.. i won't tell)


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=132146
> 
> 
> 
> ...










Well that too...But that's a long way off. LOL


----------



## MaxMommy (Nov 1, 2005)

I wouldn't mind if Max chose to use his crate to go potty in. Better than my rugs. He pees on the wee-wee pads (most of the time) and poops on the rug many feet away and minutes after he pees. I'm doing a horrible job potty training...because I didn't want to confine him. The lazy bum walked over to his litter box and was too lazy to climb in and peed over it like he was aiming to get it in...well his wee wee obviously did not reach inside because there was a puddle right outside the box...I guess it was close...atleast he has the idea.

Funny thing is, now I take him to his wee wee pad in the morning and he won't go. So, then I take him to the bathroom with me....and he goes on the tile next to the toilet at the same time as me. It's tile, so I really don't care...but, I find this kinda funny.

Like I said, the crate wouldn't be bad, easy clean up'


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

So you have Max going on a puppy pad and a litter box? Or is the puppy pad INSIDE of the littler box?


----------



## MaxMommy (Nov 1, 2005)

I have a wee-wee pad in the kitchen. I put the litter box with the wee-wee pad in it by the bedroom on top of an area where he went...to try to cover it up from him resoiling there. He is probably a confused pup...but, so am I.

If I confine him to the kitchen he will cry and not go at all...especially if I am in the house. He does pee on the wee wee pad when I am not home but will rarely poop on it.









**cute new pics of Chuli, especially the one where she's howling...cute!


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

> I have a wee-wee pad in the kitchen. I put the litter box with the wee-wee pad in it by the bedroom on top of an area where he went...to try to cover it up from him resoiling there. He is probably a confused pup...but, so am I.
> 
> If I confine him to the kitchen he will cry and not go at all...especially if I am in the house. He does pee on the wee wee pad when I am not home but will rarely poop on it.
> 
> ...





Oh...ok got it. I thought you had him on a wee wee pad and going inside the litterbox with litter. Because then I was going to say that is maybe why he may be "confused" about where to go. 


THX!!!!!


----------



## MaxMommy (Nov 1, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=132874
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yup, he is confused. he did sleep in the crate again, last night, though. He also surprised me by getting so excited he actually jumped on top of the coffee table. I think he surprised himself, because he only did it that once. Boy, am I in for trouble, he gets into EVERYTHING.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

The whole crate thing just didnt work with kodie... he was just too small. I couldnt keep him in there that long.. he stays in his pen and loves it! His crate is just sitting there collecting dust... lol... he used to just lay in with the door open.


----------

